# Songs from the past you like



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I did start this as a jazz thread but not too many of us like jazz.
It would be good to hear some songs from the past that I and others have forgotten about, or songs that remind you of something good or bad.

3098


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

The Dave Brubeck Quartet rules a lot. Very chilled out music.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Tis *Acid* Jazz but no matter:

Jamiroquai - Half The Man


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I like miles davis


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Chris Botti - Indian Summer - nice.

But do you call that jazz?...it's more chillout with a jazz twist.
If you like that, you may like a group called Royksopp - chillout/pop.




That is such a chilled out tune, jazzy in a way.

This thread is long overdue, THANKYOU.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I havent heard any new jazz that i really like. Charlie parker might be my fav.

Jazz is more something that i listen to when im buzzed up.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Chris Botti - Indian Summer - nice.
> 
> But do you call that jazz?...it's more chillout with a jazz twist.


You are right Rozanne, its technically not true jazz.
I will post some of my other true jazz fav's when I find them.

3098


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Jazz is more something that i listen to when i'm buzzed up.


Gotta say... I agree with that one... Jazz is always better when drenched in booze :?

Anyhow, here are a couple from Jazz icon John Coltrane:*
My Favorite Things*





*Naima*


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I would have to add Chet Baker. What a musician


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

This song definitely brings back memories.





Jas


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Roy Orbison reminds me of being a little girl.

Paper Boy especially.

My dad always played his music in the car. Diana Ross too.

zbohem x


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

This song has a special meaning for me.






Jas


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Hello It's Me* - Todd Rundgren

For some reason makes me cry, I guess over my first boyfriend.

We're talking songs here, not jazz right? I'm woefully ignorant of jazz. But I used to sing, so I'm more into voice with backup.

Sad songs, Jas. When I'm in a weepin' mood, they hit me.

"Hello It's Me" -- woah!





Can't believe I found this! Todd used to look a little odd in performance, LOL. But he has written so many great songs. Many have been recorded by other artists over the years.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, now that I'm in tears looking for the OLD favorites of my day:

Can't believe you can find this stuff on YouTube ....

*Fire and Rain* - James Taylor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64_303eH ... ed&search=

God I'm a sap for sad old songs and darlin' guys with long hair. Yes, young folk, this is the same James Taylor who now is bald, LOL, but still singing.

It's so strange to see a different audience in those days. Quiet, really listening to someone. Like a coffeehouse performance. Those were the good old days. I'm not old enough, but I would have made a great hippie, flower child 8)

"Wish I could see you one more time again ... "


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow Dreamer,
That song brought back some memories for me.
Good ones, thank you.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

This song reminds me of my mother, she used to play it constantly :lol:
BENNY MARDONES - Into The Night


----------

